# Pictures of studios



## bryla (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

I thought a thread with pictures would be nice and helpful. I get a lot of inspiration on studio setup from pictures, but it would nice to see how VI composers set their studio up. I would like to start, but can't since I don't have any pictures and don't know how to load them on to the internet... help please?

so, take it away


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2007)

My studio's a mess... so I suggest we post pictures of wifes and girlfriends instead.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thonex, I'm usually not into one-upsmanship, but I do think in this case, my main axe does have some extra features your's doesn't. Also, notice the grime and "wear and tear" from years heavy use.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 5, 2007)

I dunno, man... Those stars on Thonex's axe are pretty sweet.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2007)

OK, gotta admit those switches and knobs on Thonex's axe are kinda cool. But it all so retro and analog if you know what I mean. 

This 2007 dude. Mine's a more modern digital design.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 5, 2007)

synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> My studio's a mess... so I suggest we post pictures of wifes and girlfriends instead.


My wife's a mess too, so I can't post picturers of either.

Synthetic, that's a nice looking setup. Not as nice as Thonex's, of course, but still really cool.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 5, 2007)

Syn,

I swear to god I used to have that Casio you posted. My mom gave it to me as a gift when I went to Berklee 20 some odd years ago. I was an arranging major and when all the piano rooms were booked, I would sit at my desk checking my scores and whatnot on that damn thing. It's monophonic, so checking some of those Amin7b13 chords was a PITA!!!!

Heheh.... good times....

T


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2007)

Whadda mean Thonex? Are you suggesting I upgrade? That thing will really teach you subtitutions and inversions ya know?

Just for fun and giggles, I just put some batteries into it and it still works! This is more exciting than a new VI!


----------



## Thonex (Jan 5, 2007)

synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> Whadda mean Thonex? Are you suggesting I upgrade? That thing will really teach you subtitutions and inversions ya know?
> 
> Just for fun and giggles, I just put some batteries into it and it still works! This is more exciting than a new VI!



I bet you the first thing you play on that is going to be the synth hook from "Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats :lol:


----------



## madbulk (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > My studio's a mess... so I suggest we post pictures of wifes and girlfriends instead.
> ...



fantastic.


----------



## Ed (Jan 5, 2007)

tobyond @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > so I suggest we post pictures of wifes and girlfriends
> ...



at the same time heheheheehe...

..


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Ed (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, but everytime I look at that Zimmer studio pic I see this.... :lol:


----------



## tobyond (Jan 5, 2007)

Ed @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> tobyond @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> ...



exactly, we'll take the pic's of them together, don't include yourself though.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2007)

Ed @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> Sorry, but everytime I look at that Zimmer studio pic I see this.... :lol:



Maybe we need a caption contest for "what does the post-it on the laptop say."


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 5, 2007)

It says, "Reminder: Check copyright expiration dates before borrowing from Holst."


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's my spot. Imagine it with all LCDs and an Aeron. Old-ish pic.  (I don't have the Aeron yet, though, next week.  )


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 5, 2007)

Ed @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> tobyond @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> ...




Exactly what I was think'n.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 5, 2007)

Thonex -- sweet axe. 

Mike = you funny.

Zimmer -- Nice sofits. (mains) I bet those help sell a cue.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 5, 2007)

BTW -- I see this in this pic. (w/fine print reading "on time, on budget, case closed")


----------



## thegetawayplan9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Here's mine... kinda ghetto compared to the ones posted. This is actually a few months old this was right as I graduated high school.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 8, 2007)

thegetawayplan9 --- compared to what I had just out of Highschool that is WAY pimp. Back then I had a 4-track, a plastic mic and a boom box to mix it through.


You're rock'n dude....!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 8, 2007)

josejherring @ Mon Jan 08 said:


> I think Kid surf takes the prize. Far more aesthetically pleasing than Hans' 19th century brothel motif. But I must admit the candles do add a bit of a flare.
> 
> Jose



You're joking right? Hans' studio is awesome.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2007)

Hans' room is definitely very nice.(Those pics don't do it justice).

Kid wins for best cinematography (and most screens :lol: )

Since we're oogling other people's studios:
http://www.freeclyde.com/studio/1_main/studio_main.html

...and check out the 'new building' pics. They're building a whole new facility from scratch. Very homey. Now THAT's what I want.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 9, 2007)

As a manhattanite, it's that homey quality that takes the prize for me too. The Goldsmith and Zimmer rooms both have that. Wallpaper, chairs, lamps, and gear. When I have a home, I'll have a homey studio.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 9, 2007)

D.J. @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> Hans' room is definitely very nice.(Those pics don't do it justice).
> 
> Kid wins for best cinematography (and most screens :lol: )
> 
> ...



Yeah... That studio is now built and functional... very nice dim (but workable) lighting...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 9, 2007)

Ed @ Sat Jan 06 said:


> tobyond @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> 
> 
> > synergy543 @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> ...



Why does a composer need a wife AND a girlfriend?

Easy: Tell the wife you are going to the girlfriend and the girlfriend you are going to the wife. So you finally have the silence to compose.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 9, 2007)

I haven't seen Hans' studio since the late '90's so I'm only judging from the few pics I've seen. I'm sure it's magnificent sounding and of course his productions are top notch. Nobody can touch his command of the gear. I'm just not getting this look. Looks like the old fashion opium dens of late 19th century China. Maybe that's what he's going for. dunno. Not my business anyway. So I'll shut up now.

Jose


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2007)

madbulk @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> As a manhattanite, it's that homey quality that takes the prize for me too. The Goldsmith and Zimmer rooms both have that. Wallpaper, chairs, lamps, and gear. When I have a home, I'll have a homey studio.




re Joel Goldsmith:

Did you notice that in his previous space the studio is all set up BEHIND a brown leather couch that faces the rest of the den with a large flat screen on the opposing wall. So he can write with the film across the room on a full screen...
...AAAANND has room to walk around and 'think'. 

Open space to work and play. All on the ground floor.( for some reason that's always been important to me)


----------



## Ed (Jan 9, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> Ed @ Sat Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > tobyond @ Fri Jan 05 said:
> ...



Yea, I'll settle for one. :smile:


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Homey. Hmmm? Not really my thing. I know Hans's studio kills mine, but the "look" of it is basically ugly for my tastes. I'm not into candelabras and so forth. For me that old world look is sort'a tacky. 

I think Joel's is essentially ugly and totally not my taste in furniture as well. Puffy couches and so forth just aren't my style. The studio itself is killer, but the aesthetic doesn't do it for me.

My studio is not my dream studio, instead it's, well, 'what I've got right now'.  With a lot more money it wouldn't be the same... obvious? Yes, no? :D

My dream studio is not homey, though, not like theirs. it's very modern with a few rooms (a big live room). Homey, in a sense (my sense) but not decorated like either of those studios. Homey as in I'd shop on 3rd Street/Robertson area, (i.e. upscale modern). 

Different strokes make the world go round... :D


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2007)

Different strokes indeed.

You're talking about what you'd do with 'even more money'.

I'm talking about what I'd do with some other guy's house.
I agree about the decor. It's the 'set up' I love. I'm into space...as in....
what I would do with that space....and I love a room I can work in and feel at home for 15 hours a day.

When I 've contracted larger facilities for other people's projects (i.e. not composing chez moi) I found those places great as far as modern studios go.....but those rooms always lack personality, and real comfort. They're so neutral.

You're room is fantastic, by the way,
(So is your truck, congrats)

Composing must pay well in Cali. :wink:


----------



## redleicester (Jan 10, 2007)

Go on then...









Plenty of space to swing a few felines, comfy sofas for sitting back and listening. Photos are a tad old as I have ditched the Sony DMX in favour of a complete ITB MADI system, the TFTs are now all 21" widescreen and the monitors are now by PMC. Oh and that was the one and only time it ever looked that tidy!

There's a wealth of shots of Hans' studio on the Pirates of the Caribbean scoring videos - I agree the Bordello look is a little curious, but seen in its entirety it makes far more sense and I would certainly find it conducive to creative work.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 10, 2007)

You might want to check your studio carefully, there appears to be someone hiding under your desk...

... or perhaps it is someone you pay to squat there to strokes your calves reassuringly for those moments when you are stricken by writers block?


----------



## redleicester (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes I found him after a long hunt and knee capped him. Unfortunately, being as he's a rather important chap who had also just helped me out, I actually had to be nice to him and even make him a cup of coffee or two! :???:


----------



## DeOlivier (Jan 10, 2007)

> I haven't seen Hans' studio since the late '90's so I'm only judging from the few pics I've seen. I'm sure it's magnificent sounding and of course his productions are top notch. Nobody can touch his command of the gear. I'm just not getting this look. Looks like the old fashion opium dens of late 19th century China. Maybe that's what he's going for. dunno. Not my business anyway. So I'll shut up now.
> 
> Jose



How did you all get into Hans Zimmer's studio??? I want to do that, too!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 10, 2007)

I know a guy.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2007)

DeOlivier @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> > I haven't seen Hans' studio since the late '90's so I'm only judging from the few pics I've seen. I'm sure it's magnificent sounding and of course his productions are top notch. Nobody can touch his command of the gear. I'm just not getting this look. Looks like the old fashion opium dens of late 19th century China. Maybe that's what he's going for. dunno. Not my business anyway. So I'll shut up now.
> >
> > Jose
> 
> ...



I was younger and I just walked over there and told the receptionist that I wanted to inquire about a job and somebody came out and told me that I should do the internship program and then he gave me a tour. The chief responsibility of the program was keeping the bagels fresh and the coffee hot so I decided that it wasn't for me, but looking back on it I may have made the wrong choice. Now 7 years later some of the interns are now your Steve Jablonsky's of the world and your Harry Gregson-Williams'. Not saying that that would have happened to me but I do wonder if I had taken it what I'd might be today. :???: I certainly had the time to do it.

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2007)

Jose, you should see "What the Bleep Do We Know". Its an unusual movie with an interesting theme. Might answer your question.

Greg


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 10, 2007)

Dan Selby @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> You might want to check your studio carefully, there appears to be someone hiding under your desk...
> 
> ... or perhaps it is someone you pay to squat there to strokes your calves reassuringly for those moments when you are stricken by writers block?


I don't think it's to stroke his _calves_ . . . 

Jose, I wouldn't regret it too much. I know a couple guys who did that gig and got paid less than minimum wage, worked 7 days, 12+ hours and wound up with nothing. On the positive side, at least Hans doesn't make his interns do the kinds of things redleicester makes his do! :mrgreen:


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I don't think I would have made it through the program any ways. I don't do well in subservient rolls. I was straight from New York back then and hadn't yet settled into the smooth easy LA way of acting. All that would have happened is somebody would have looked down on me or made some snide comment and I would have unleashed a verbal assault that would have been sure to get me fired. So for me I'm pretty sure I made the right choice. I just didn't get that warm fuzzy feeling when I walked in and thought that the potential for abuse was pretty high. But I still wonder now and again if I should have just sucked it up for while........Yeah, syn I'll definitely see that movie.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Jose, I got the night tour of Media Ventures and it seemed like a pretty fun place. A few engineers and support guys hanging out late at night. I got to twiddle all the knobs on Han's and Jeff Rona's toys and we got to listen to the cool new Quested monitors. Gee, I'd never let someone like myself into my studio in the middle of the night!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah! That's what the guy said. He said it was more laid back and relaxed at night time. During the day it was like a zoo and the heavy hitters were nowhere to be found. But I hear at night it was different. Perhaps I'd go back some evening. I'm still not too old.

best,

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2007)

josejherring @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> I'm still not too old.


 :cry: 
Hmmm.... I wonder if my gray hair inspired you to write that? Well maybe you're not too old but I am! 

You know, there's no point in being a gofer for a place like Remote Control when you can go into competition with them using the resources of a place like VI-Pro. There's a lot of talent here in addition to yourself. If someone could tap onto it (and get people to co-operate), this place is in essenese a potential virtual Media Ventures - maybe the idea behind Remote Control?

Greg


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've often thought that. That's why when recently confronted with the choice of passing up a gig or asking for some help I chose a young guy here that would be eager to work on a low budget project while limiting my own involvement to the themes. It's a good opportunity to break in new guys and show them some stuff while still being involved in a project that has some names and may actually get out there.

What's missing here though is a big name heavy hitter to bring in the good work. One of us is going to have to break through. I'm reaching for higher work these days and hopefully this will be my year. But I do think we need to start a sticky on how we all could break through and get some of the better work. I've spoken to several people that have and the processes isn't that hard. It just takes some time and some discipline and a lot of facing up to the reality that the supply of composers far exceeds any demand for our services. This leads to a pretty interesting game in which those who would buy your services have at least 300 to 400 other submissions to go through and that you'll have to be fairly persistent to beat those odds. In speaking with Hans' orchestrator Bruce he told me often it's just the last guy standing that successfully finishes a gig. He says he's been successful in the past simply because all others have given up and bailed during projects. I'm sure this holds true for getting projects as a composer too. Are you willing to make that one last follow up call or to call that next project or to send that next CD out in spite of 20 to 30 rejections. Most people aren't and I have a feeling that the guy that does wake up and tried again and again will eventually land good gigs. At least I'm banking on that.

Jose


----------



## synthetic (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure there's the mentoring here that you would get in person at a place like that. I'm sure there are guys who take full advantage of what it has to offer, and others who punch in and wait for something good to happen. 

I think we're too old to be gophers. I'm told that 8am-1pm is the slow time, the work day starts around 2pm and goes until ?am .


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2007)

synthetic @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> Well, I'm not sure there's the mentoring here that you would get in person at a place like that.



There isn't yet but there could be in the future. Things are changing. Boards, outboard gear and the such are replaced by computers and VI's. Perhaps the mentoring in the future is something far different than what has gone on in MV in the past. Truth is that most of us here have enough to rival any production that Hans is doing in his studio. Any monetary advantage that he had when he could afford to get 100 s760's is gone now as Kontakt and Gigastudio have replaced and surpassed it all. He's using the same gear we're using for the most part. If you read his interviews now all you'll see is him talking about VI's and Powercore. So everybody has at home the same tools these days. It's learning how to use it and set it up that's the challenge.

So the kind of mentoring these days may be different than what has happened. But, the connections, clout and other factors are certainly a different matter.

best,

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2007)

There's so much information flowing here on VI-Control I sometimes wonder if the big guys don't peak in from time-to-time to pick up tips! There's a lot to be said for an open environment like this.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 10, 2007)

synergy543 @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> There's so much information flowing here on VI-Control I sometimes wonder if the big guys don't peak in from time-to-time to pick up tips! There's a lot to be said for an open environment like this.



A forum admin on another board I wont mention, told me this happens a lot. They dont publicly post as they dont want to be inundated with "how do I get started" questions. 

I really think the members here are on the cutting edge in terms of discovering and testing new gear, sample libs, technology etc.

A place like V.I. is a great way to keep your ear to the ground.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2007)

So maybe we're all unknowing gofers doing research and testing for Hans while he rakes in the big bucks? Surely this would be my "go to" site for info. In fact, it is!


----------



## Ethos (Jan 10, 2007)

synthetic @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> Me:


That's YOUR desk?! I found those pictures on Google a long time ago. I can't believe I actually found you. Do you have plans or anything for that desk?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 10, 2007)

Plans and more pics are here:

http://www.jefflaity.com/gallery/desk


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 10, 2007)

synthetic @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> I know a guy.



I am sure that there is at least one of those speakers activated when people visit Zimmer's studio saying "No, don't touch this please .... no, please don't touch this"


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2007)

"Jose, you should see "What the Bleep Do We Know". Its an unusual movie with an interesting theme. Might answer your question."

Oh GAWD NO!

Someone recommended that movie to us, and it was the single biggest unadulterated load of wank I've ever seen.

(No offense to you, Greg, just to that ridiculous film.)


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 11, 2007)

choc0thrax @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> Dan Selby @ Wed Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to check your studio carefully, there appears to be someone hiding under your desk...
> ...



What's your fee? Not for me for a friend of mine...


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> "Jose, you should see "What the Bleep Do We Know". Its an unusual movie with an interesting theme. Might answer your question."
> 
> Oh GAWD NO!
> 
> Someone recommended that movie to us, and it was the single biggest unadulterated load of wank I've ever seen.



Oh gee Nick,  I wonder you really feel about it? :wink: 

Agreed, the metaphysical part was way out there but the interesting aspect was on how every action you take results in a different outcome in the reality your life. And thus, you have control over a certain outcome in the world in which you exist.

Greg


----------



## Vincent Meelberg (Jan 11, 2007)

JohnnyMarks @ Sat Jan 06 said:


>


That Wacom Cintiq display looks great! Please tell me how it improves your workflow, so that I have an excuse to get one myself! Is it useful for controlling faders of your daw, drawing automation, or doing music notation, for example?

Cheers,

Vincent


----------



## redleicester (Jan 12, 2007)

choc0thrax @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> Dan Selby @ Wed Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to check your studio carefully, there appears to be someone hiding under your desk...
> ...



Gerroff my legs! :razz:


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jan 12, 2007)

Vincent Meelberg @ Fri Jan 12 said:


> JohnnyMarks @ Sat Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hey Vincent, funny you should ask...I'll quote myself in a reply I just submitted in another thread (http://vi-control.net/forum/viewpost.php?p=70054):



> Alex, check out my post here:
> http://vi-control.net/forum/viewpost.php?p=69202
> 
> At the right side of the Doepfer controller is a Wacom Cintiq pen-based LCD (you can see the pen perched vertically on top the panel, to the left). The pointer/cursor locates to wherever you set down the pen-tip on the screen (no more dragging the pointer around the screen from here to there with the mouse). Tap-tap-tap on the screen and you're through a command sequence, control adjustment etc. in a flash. You can draw controller curves directly on the screen (ever try to write your name with a mouse?). Dragging note icons onto a stave: drag-lift, drag-lift, drag-lift...very fast, very natural.
> ...



The five-legged roller stand for the Wacom and keyboard is something I cobbled together using the bottom-half of a laptop table, a couple Sanus lcd mounts, and some aluminum bits from the IKEA kitchen department!

Cheers

P.S. Stand for the Doepfer courtesy IKEA also...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2007)

> Oh gee Nick, I wonder you really feel about it?
> 
> Agreed, the metaphysical part was way out there but the interesting aspect was on how every action you take results in a different outcome in the reality your life. And thus, you have control over a certain outcome in the world in which you exist.



But it was a gigantic high-school jerk-off! Reality doesn't exist. Come on.

(Assuming you're talking about "What the Bleep is Going On" and not a different movie.)


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nick, it was called "What the Bleep Do We Know" but why the Bleep are we still talking about it? I was recommending it to Jose, but if you're interested in it too you can read more here:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 24,00.html

For you, I recommend "An Inconvenient Truth". No reality? What choices we make really DO matter and might alter the outcome of reality. 

Do you disagree? 

If not, then you agree with the premise of "What the Bleep Do We Know".

Touché :wink:

But Nick, before you fire the expected riposte over my bow, lets reconsider this and change the reality here....

Take a look at Johnny Marks studio pic again. There are several very innovative ideas there that are more worthy of discussion. Such as the unique transparent acoustic field he as created by using the Wacom monitor rather than a flat panel between him and his speakers. Clever idea huh?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, I've seen "An Inconvenient Truth," and of course the choices we make will alter the course of reality. They'll affect whether we survive as a civilization, as a matter of fact.

As to the flat panels, it's interesting, but it doesn't disrupt the image in my room. It should by all rights, but it doesn't, perhaps because I have it up a little so sound can get underneath. Who knows - it may be a combination of good luck and the absorbent baffles I have behind my speakers (or I should say on their sides...except that they're pointed in and the absorption is behind them, since side absorption does disturb the image).

But when I had a CRT in front of me a few years ago, it definitely did screw things up. All the sound came from the front of the CRT rather than from the front of the room.

Is there anything else I missed about Johnny's rig? Other than that it looks nice but unremarkable to me.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 12, 2007)

That Wacom tablet with the pen is pretty interesting too. Nice way to avoid carpel tunnel possibly.

I miss your typical cynical riposte. :cry: 

Maybe altering reality isn't always the best idea.


----------



## Elfen (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's my little cozy music lab.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice setup. I think we could both use some acoustic treatment, though.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 13, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 12 said:


> Cynical riposte? Hah. As if it really matters if you're cynical or not. Come on, get outta there. What's so good about being cynical anyway? Only a cynic would be cynical. Cynics are all losers in the first place. Fuggedaboutit.



Cynic.


----------



## brewmeister (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, these photos are great! So Zimmer has a new studio, eh? Very...interesting. Seems like a nice enviroment to write. What kind of equipment does he have in that pic? I can ID the Doepfer LMK2+ keyboard and what appears to be Cubase (??) on one of his screens. Can anyone ID the mixer? What kind of stereo monitors are those? What ELSE does he have!?!? :shock: :D



Found some more pics. 
http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/entry.jsp?msgid=1128063962771 (http://www.analogindustries.com/blog/en ... 8063962771) 

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 26, 2007)

Zimmer uses Cubase on Mac and every studio at Remote Control has a fairly standardized and networked Protools system, so that mockup tracks can easily be printed to audio and ported to the orchestral recording sessions. Final mixes of the orchestarl parts plus mockup "remains" are often done at RC by Alan Meyerson who works closely with Zimmer with respect to new plugins and plugin settings. I guess they have really optimized their systems for the typical last minute projects they tend to be "good" at. The typical parts from RC mockups that are used in the final mix are the percussion parts (apart from the regular orchestral percussion). Zimmer wants to start with live performances of his music this year. A big problem is that they then also have to write out all those sampled hihats, shakers, tom hits, and other typical MV-sound stuff!


----------



## brewmeister (Jan 26, 2007)

Heard about his live shows. Interesting to see what he comes up with. I could have sworn that I read somewhere that he hates to conduct live. I'm looking quite forward to it! :twisted:


However, does this mean that he's also scaling back his movie scoring days? :neutral:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, I believe I could read that "between the lines".

I can imagine that where he currently is in his career it would be a wise and welcome switch (from his perspective, not mine as fan). He's nearly 50 and worked his ass off with scoring.

Although I really dig his music, especially as I think he knows all about functionality of music in film, I can't imagine that his stuff will be really interesting when performed live. OK, maybe some Gladiator and Da Vinci like cues, but his type of music is not like John Williams' music, which is more suited for live performances.


----------



## brewmeister (Jan 26, 2007)

Peter Roos @ Fri Jan 26 said:


> Yes, I believe I could read that "between the lines".
> 
> I can imagine that where he currently is in his career it would be a wise and welcome switch (from his perspective, not mine as fan). He's nearly 50 and worked his ass off with scoring.
> 
> Although I really dig his music, especially as I think he knows all about functionality of music in film, I can't imagine that his stuff will be really interesting when performed live. OK, maybe some Gladiator and Da Vinci like cues, but his type of music is not like John Williams' music, which is more suited for live performances.


You can say that again. Poor guy must be burnt. :shock: He's the master at blending electronics and "orchestra", so it will be interesting to see how his pieces will go without synths (unless he or someone else will be playing them in the background :?: ). I believe his "Wings of Film" was his first live performance...?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2008)

"I don't have the Aeron yet, though, next week."

Your rear end is in for a treat, Kid. (No, that's not what I meant.)

And if something goes wrong with it down the road you'll see why it was a great investment. After 3-1/2 years mine developed a minor problem, and last week they sent a guy over to my house to fix it free of charge. He wouldn't even accept a tip.

I don't just like that chair, I love it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Nick - you're replying to a post that's over a year old.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 23, 2008)

Huh? Is it 2007?

I wonder why it came up when I clicked on New Posts Since Your Last Visit.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 23, 2008)

everybody says it's because you're ahead of your time.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 24, 2008)

My new plug-ins:











More/bigger pics: http://www.jefflaity.com/studio


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 24, 2008)

You must have a bitch of a time squeezing those puppies into your computer! :evil:


----------



## elpedro (Feb 18, 2018)

Advanced stage of chaos, but finally I have a dedicated room to set up my little studio,feels great after all years in the corner of our family room and the leaky garage before that.Yee-freakin'-Har!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 18, 2018)

Almost 10 year Necrothread!
Lovely setup, BTW.
A


----------

